# Wet look



## danielbarbu (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey guys !

I started this thread to ask you what you're thinking about this product :

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=340-510

Has anyone tried this ? How is it ? 
Thanks :bigsmile:


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

That's an interesting product.
I wonder if it has any effect on the functionality of the cone (?)


----------



## phaseshift (May 29, 2007)

Coatings like that do have an impact on the cone and the response, but how much and where (in the response) is as much a matter of the cone as it is the treatment. Pressed and semi-pressed cones will likely not perform a lot differently when coated with this sort of product, but a non-pressed cone may in fact change a noticeable amount. 

The difference probably will not be big on most drivers, but if I were you, I would get a set of new or replacement drivers to have for comparison- just in case.


----------



## cixelsid (Mar 6, 2007)

tweeksound said:


> That's an interesting product.
> I wonder if it has any effect on the functionality of the cone (?)


After application the cone continues to function as such....:bigsmile:

It's a nice way to add mass and make paper cones water resistant.


----------



## danielbarbu (Jul 14, 2007)

That was the answer that i wanted to see :bigsmile: did you tried that product ?


----------



## cixelsid (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes I've used it. What do you want to use it for?


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

hi folks, cixelsid can you post some pics of before and after you aplied this product?:devil:


----------



## cixelsid (Mar 6, 2007)

SLAYER said:


> hi folks, cixelsid can you post some pics of before and after you aplied this product?:devil:


Unfortunately I'm not psychic, as a result 5+ yrs ago when I used Wet-Look I failed to anticipate your request... :dontknow:

Feel free to use your imagination. Visualize a shiny looking cone with brush strokes following the circumference.....:bigsmile:


----------



## danielbarbu (Jul 14, 2007)

i want to use it with my 2 tang band subwoofers :bigsmile: ... i think it will be pretty cool on those subs.


----------

